# Swiss beehouse



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

That's a beehouse highrise. Neat.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

You'd have a heck of a time moving those to almonds. There must be some pretty substantial and dependable forage to warrant building a structure like that.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

All of those Swiss hillsides covered w/ clover grazed upon by all of those milk cows.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Which, of course, translates into all of that Swiss milk chocolate.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Only from the brown cows.

Bee houses have been around for ages. One can find illustrations of some on wheels, beehouse wagons.

One of trhe pieces of currency put out by the Continental Congress back in 17** something shows a beehouse(shed) w/ two skep hives on a shelf. I have one somewhere and would Post it if I could. I'll try.


----------



## G Barnett (May 13, 2012)

I love the images of the European bee houses. Very cool.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> One of trhe pieces of currency put out by the Continental Congress back in 17** something shows a beehouse(shed) w/ two skep hives on a shelf.


Perhaps this is the image you are referring to:








*On a 45-dollar bill, issued on the 14th of January, 1779, is represented an apiary in which two beehives are visible, and bees are seen swarming about. The motto is — SIC FLORET REPUBLICA — "Thus flourishes the Republic." It conveys the simple lesson that by industry and frugality the Republic would prosper.

*The image above and more info are from this site:
http://www.revolutionarywararchives.org/continentalmoney.html


----------



## Monica (Jun 20, 2012)

Never knew these existed! We were considering this kind of idea for winter protection for our Canadian winters. It's nice to see that I am not just some new beek with some weird ideas!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Perhaps this is the image you are referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I depend on the kindness of strangers."Arthur Miller

Yes, exactly. When John D. Rockefeller started the reconstruction of Colonial Williamsburg, the Colonial Capitol of Virginia, two such bee sheds were erected complete w/ skeps acquired from Dadant Bee Supply.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Monica said:


> Never knew these existed! We were considering this kind of idea for winter protection for our Canadian winters. It's nice to see that I am not just some new beek with some weird ideas!


Monica, they are also built to protect the hives from bears and to be able to work them in inclement weather.


----------



## BillyH (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is a Video of what your photos do not show.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ef85fRwofQI


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

That's amazing. My Dad is originally from Switzerland. I have seen similar things, except they were more of a trailer that gets pulled from place to place.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

That looked like a Maxant 1400 in that video. I liked the frame holder as he un-capped that frame.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

BillyH said:


> Here is a Video of what your photos do not show.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ef85fRwofQI


 Thank you for sharing! I asked my wife to get inside, but it did not work. I do believe the picture was taken in quite remote area in Alps (they use a wood-stove to cook!). I would imagine, they have a lot of alpine flowers there. By the way - I got a pictures of cows and 4 story tall made out of stone "cabin" as well. Cows DO have famous Swiss bells and every goat has a name listed on the door. Different life. Sergey


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

BillyH said:


> Here is a Video of what your photos do not show.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ef85fRwofQI


Yikes, is that an aluminum bucket his honey is straining into...:no:


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

Fishman43 said:


> Yikes, is that an aluminum bucket his honey is straining into...:no:


 I am sure, it is stainless steel - Swiss made!


----------



## Wallroad (Feb 10, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> "I depend on the kindness of strangers."Arthur Miller.


Actually, it was Tennessee Williams who wrote that in "A Streetcar Named Desire."


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Darn it, you are correct. I should have known that. But Miller is what came to mind.

Thanks, "I depend on the kindness of strangers." like you.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

"(they use a wood-stove to cook!)."
I grew up in Switzerland. Everybody in this country is still cooking with wood. Electricity has not arrived yet. No phone thus the yodelling. And the cows are indeed Brown - the only colour you can get at the local store...
Why do you think I left!?


----------

